# Stretch when stacking



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Last year I took some conformation classes. I was told that poodles should stack square in the front & extended slightly past square with the rear. I'm curious because many of the show pics I see online or in PV show the dogs looking more stretched. So....who is correct? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

From the hocks to the pasterns...should be *vertical*. Square, not stretched. If they _have_ to be stretched in order for that bone to be vertical, then they're not put together right.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

So, vertical as far as rear pastern to the point of the hock? Just want to make sure I understand. The show pics are very dramatic looking...as they should be.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Yes, from the hock (the point) down to the fetlock (point) (if it were a horse...don't know if they call it that on a dog)...vertical. The pastern would be under the fetlock. And I'm not sure how that should be exactly. We'll have to find a diagram. But I gotta run right now...errands. lol. All I know is that when my breeder/handler stacks and how he's shown me is that you lift up on their chest (between their front legs) and lift up their rear (between their back legs) and set them down. They're legs will usually set pretty naturally, which is square. Just peek around to the back and see that that bone is vertical. (approximately) And make sure the font legs are right under them, not too far forward or backward...just what would hold them up nice and balanced, strongly...squarely.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks this gives me a good visual for what I should look at from above. I'm dealing with a standard so not sure lifting is practical as it would be with a dog on a table lol. I've seen the diagrams in the standard listed in the international reference for grooming. The less I handle the better because handling makes for wiggly puppy (17 months). He sets his front well but the backend is not always even as far as foot placement.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

With a standard you do still lift as Poodlebeguiled described to get the dog to place their feet naturally and then you make some adjustments if necessary.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

CharismaticMillie said:


> With a standard you do still lift as Poodlebeguiled described to get the dog to place their feet naturally and then you make some adjustments if necessary.


Ahh ok. Guess we will be practicing.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

whew nice to hear I am at least stacking curly tail right... now to learn how to groom him but grin I did tell the folks that he is my learning dog.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

The standard for the poodle is as you say, but the fashion is currently to have very long legs that extend well past the rump in the rear. The longer the legs the flashier they can be. The trick is finding a sound dog that moves straight with parallel legs going down and back that also is flashy. My preference is for a moderate dog the way the standard shows, but most poodle people (and many judges) prefer flashier dogs.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Racer's brother had flashier movement. My husband got to choose between the two & he went for temperament. I think he did a great job. Sound boy with lots of personality. He's not super flashy but I get lots of compliments & since his main job will be agility it works. I will admit I'm pretty biased 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I totally agree with you poodleann. Personality is what matters most! You have to be happy to have your dog around.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Here is a picture of my girl stacked in the ring

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

I took my Sammy to a fun match when she was a pup. The handlers & "judges" there said that on the standards, they should naturally walk into their stance if they're built correctly. They said ONE front leg should always BE under them & only move one. If their back legs aren't square, you should only have to move ONE to make them that way. Apparently, judges pay attention to how much you have to do to make the dog look square-if it's an excellent speciment-it does the work for you. And of course-lots of training is the key.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

When stacked, if the rear angulation is correct, you should be able to draw a straight line down from the pin bone to the tip of the rear toes. The hock should be straight.


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

Thank you so much. That explains how it should LOOK perfectly.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Here are photos of Journey and Jameson with pro handlers stacked for their win photo or in the ring. Hope they help you.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you for the pics. Now I see where his back end should be which is a little further back than the instructor recommended. I've been watching him since my first post. Most of the time he sets correctly with his front when he stops. His backend is not always even but usually one leg is correct and one needs a slight adjustment.This is a pic from Oct where he went group 3 at a UKC show. I can definitely see where my grooming on his rear needed improvement. He does not have a lumpy rump. That is the strange adult hair that has come in. I have flattened that out with scissoring and taken in the hair in his back legs to better highlight his angulation. Also he is now in a much shorter kennel clip. I love how folks on pf are willing to critique and help out.I think his chin is a bit snippy but he does have a more masculine head now that he has matured. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

